# Handgun Law for Vehicles



## DRod121 (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what the handgun law is for having a pistol in your truck?  Do you have to have a license or just not have it concealed?  I've heard so many different things and don't know wha is right.  Where can I find this out or find the law?


----------



## rider1009 (Feb 27, 2009)

Look on Georgiacarry.org under frequently asked questions. According to them, it is lawful to carry a firearm in YOUR vehicle concealed.


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

my uncle who is a lutenant at the douglas county sheriffs office told me "as long as you are eligable for a cc permit you are now able to carry conceld a weapon anywhere on your property including your car without the permit"


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 27, 2009)

airgunner said:


> my uncle who is a lutenant at the douglas county sheriffs office told me "as long as you are eligable for a cc permit you are now able to carry conceld a weapon anywhere on your property including your car without the permit"



loaded?


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 27, 2009)

airgunner said:


> my uncle who is a lutenant at the douglas county sheriffs office told me "as long as you are eligable for a cc permit you are now able to carry conceld a weapon anywhere on your property including your car without the permit"



You are correct.


----------



## christy (Feb 27, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> loaded?



I have been told as long as the clip is not in the gun it is ok.  I have also been told that they have to be in two different locations in the vehicle, I guess so that it will take twice as long to prepare to shoot.


----------



## timbo52 (Feb 27, 2009)

In the state of GA.  You can have a loaded pistol in your vehicle.  It has to be in the glove box or center console.  Can not be in plain view.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Feb 27, 2009)

If its not loaded then you have a worthless piece of equipment.


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 27, 2009)

christy.elliott said:


> I have been told as long as the clip is not in the gun it is ok.  I have also been told that they have to be in two different locations in the vehicle, I guess so that it will take twice as long to prepare to shoot.



That is not true.   I am not an attorney. Do not rely on this as legal advice.  But it was always my understanding that a gun was legally considered loaded if the mag was loaded and accesable.  But, this really isnt an issue given the current statute.


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> loaded?



to the brim its a new ga state law went into affect a little over a year ago . if you are doin no wrong you have nothin to worrie about


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

polaris30144 said:


> You are correct.



i know it made me smile when he told me that cause i been carrying for a while now without one


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

sureshot375 said:


> That is not true.   I am not an attorney. Do not rely on this as legal advice.  But it was always my understanding that a gun was legally considered loaded if the mag was loaded and accesable.  But, this really isnt an issue given the current statute.



yeah only good lawyers get to shoot stuff like that beast in your avatar


----------



## TreeFrog (Feb 27, 2009)

HB89 is the law in GA.  You may have a loaded handgun in your car if it is legal for you to own one.  You can keep it anywhere in the car.  There has been some discrepancy between whether or not it has to be holstered because of related laws concerning concealed carry.  You may have one in the car, loaded, and concealed without a GFL.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 27, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> loaded?



I think you have to be sober to even be driving.




> In the state of GA. You can have a loaded pistol in your vehicle. It has to be in the glove box or center console. Can not be in plain view.




Where _do_ you people get this information?


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I think you have to be sober to even be driving.
> 
> im dyin
> 
> ...



mjg


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

bulletproof1510 said:


> If its not loaded then you have a worthless piece of equipment.



toche`!!!!


----------



## BJ4X4 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just get a permit and you wont have to worry bout it!


----------



## doe shooter (Feb 27, 2009)

One point though, if you DON'T HAVE A PERMIT then you cannot take the gun out of the vehicle unless you are on your property. In other words, don't step out of the vehicle to shoot.


----------



## sureshot375 (Feb 27, 2009)

airgunner said:


> yeah only good lawyers get to shoot stuff like that beast in your avatar



well i'm in law school, so maybe when I get out I can go back and kill another one someday.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 27, 2009)

doe shooter said:


> One point though, if you DON'T HAVE A PERMIT then you cannot take the gun out of the vehicle unless you are on your property. In other words, don't step out of the vehicle to shoot.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 27, 2009)

My understanding is that as of July 1st 2008 your automobile is considered the same as your home in that you can have a loaded firearm on your property in any fashion you like. There is some controversy as to a holster or not so I would get a cheap holster or gun rug to have it in. I'm guessing the holster statute only counts if you are carrying off property but I would not tempt the fate myself (I got a Bianchi IWB holster).


----------



## BassWorm (Feb 27, 2009)

All the answers, including the laws can be found at http://www.georgiacarry.org.


----------



## TAG (Feb 27, 2009)

BassWorm said:


> All the answers, including the laws can be found at http://www.georgiacarry.org.



That would require someone to read and do a little research


----------



## Killdee (Feb 27, 2009)

Just go spend the 39$ and forget about it. I just applied last week in cobb, the place was slap full of folks, so I thought they were for the marriage lis.Nope carry permits, get em while you can.


----------



## shoot870p (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 to bullet!!


----------



## jeepinitreal (Feb 27, 2009)

Killdee said:


> Just go spend the 39$ and forget about it. I just applied last week in cobb, the place was slap full of folks, so I thought they were for the marriage lis.Nope carry permits, get em while you can.



problem is the turn around time is or as far as i know used to be 8 or 9 months


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 27, 2009)

Problem is some of the LAW enforcement employees do not keep abreast of the current laws. U may get that problem like the one feller up by Augusta. Sherrif's Deputy took his gun even though the feller was carrying legal.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had a CCP for about 30 years now and I recently talked a close friend and his wife to apply for theirs.  They had never owned a gun but lately there have been several burglaries and suspicious persons in their neighborhood so they want some protection finally.  They applied on 2/13/09 and both had their permits back on 2/23/09.  This was unbelievable but I looked at their permits yesterday.  This was done in Augusta (Richmond County), Georgia.

The only problem that they had yesterday is that the handgun that they ordered on the same day is still on back order and has not arrived yet.  They have been renting firearms from Shooters range for their target practice.  Hopefully their gun will be delivered soon.


----------



## dogboy (Feb 28, 2009)

DRod121 said:


> Does anyone know what the handgun law is for having a pistol in your truck?  Do you have to have a license or just not have it concealed?  I've heard so many different things and don't know wha is right.  Where can I find this out or find the law?



www.Georgiacarry.org

http://www.georgiacarry.org/cms/georgias-carry-laws-explained/frequently-asked-questions/

Q: I don’t have a GFL. Can I carry in my car? 
A: If you are eligible for a firearms license, then you may carry a firearm anywhere inside your vehicle, concealed or openly. You may not carry a firearm in a car belonging to another person.


----------



## dbwilkey (Feb 28, 2009)

just get a permit......50 bucks and its pretty easy to get


----------



## rmodel65 (Feb 28, 2009)

airgunner said:


> problem is the turn around time is or as far as i know used to be 8 or 9 months





the law now is 42 days max!!


----------



## robertyb (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a cut & Paste from the Georgia Carry site:

I Do Not Have a Firearms License. What Can I Do?

Q: I don’t have a GFL. Can I carry in my car? 
A: If you are eligible for a firearms license, then you may carry a firearm anywhere inside your vehicle, concealed or openly. You may not carry a firearm in a car belonging to another person.

Q: Can I carry in my house?
A: Yes. In Georgia a firearms license is required only to carry a firearm outside of “his own” home, car, or place of business. You may not carry a firearm inside another person’s house, even with their permission.

Q: Can I carry a handgun openly, without concealing it?
A: No! Georgia is one of the minority of states that requires a firearms license to carry a pistol openly outside of your home, car, or place of business.

Please be sure to read the history of Georgia’s licensing law and find out why a license is required to carry a handgun openly. It is not what you think.


----------



## Fireman26 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Gfl*

I bought mine last year and it cost me $47.75, and you dont have to worry about where you take it, as long as its not a courthouse, federal or state building or a school.  You can carry it in the airport, just not through the security checkpoint on the way to the gate.  Its a really good thing to have.  I only had to wait 2.5 - 3 weeks for mine, but there are record numbers applying for the GFL now so I couldnt tell you how long it would take.  The only problem I have had, and it really wasnt a problem, was when I walked into a restaurant where a good bit of deputies eat lunch.  He aproached me from behind, touched me on the shoulder and softly asked if I had a permit for what I was carrying.  I couldnt help but laugh a little, and I said yes.  He smiled and went back to his table to finish his lunch having never asked me to verify.  So the cops are on our side for the most part.  You might run into one occasionally that is a bit too big for his britches, but theyre pretty cool about it.  The main thing you have to worry about are the civilians.  Some of them will say something out loud about the fact that you are packing.  One lady told me how bad guns were and all they do is promote violence.  I laughed at her and told her not to worry, that if someone tries to cause harm to you while I am in your prescence, that I will NOT use my weapon to protect her.  She seemed to have a different attitude after that.  What the public doesnt understand is that there are alot of us out there that are willing to help protect them.  A good number of us are off duty law enforcement, fire department, EMS, corrections, etc...  Not only do I look at it as my right to bear arms, but as my duty to help protect the defenseless because not all of us can carry a cop in our pocket.
Jason


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 28, 2009)

> That would require someone to read and do a little research



Bite your tongue.



> You may not carry a firearm inside another person’s house, even with their permission.



Uhhh, that's a little bit of stretch by the folks over at Georgia Carry.




> You can carry it in the airport, just not through the security checkpoint on the way to the gate.



Uhhh, you don't read the papers much, do you.  Shirley Franklin says different.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 28, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Bite your tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you got that right on all three.



Fireman may I ask why you have to carry a gun to a restaurant out in open I mean even off duty LEO's don't advertise and they have a right to carry them.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 28, 2009)

Killdee said:


> Just go spend the 39$ and forget about it. I just applied last week in cobb, the place was slap full of folks, so I thought they were for the marriage lis.Nope carry permits, get em while you can.



I got a carry permit called the 2nd Amendment and I ain't never getting a "liscense" for something the constitution says I can do already!


----------



## thegaduck (Feb 28, 2009)

*Learn the truth*

and it will set you free. Go to georgiapacking.org and read the LAW for yourself and ignore the wags who think they knnow.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I got a carry permit called the 2nd Amendment and I ain't never getting a "liscense" for something the constitution says I can do already!



Where in the 2nd Amendment does it say you can carry concealed weapons? I must have missed that part cause I bought a Ga. Firearms License so I can LEGALLY carry concealed.


What is a "liscense" ?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 28, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Problem is some of the LAW enforcement employees do not keep abreast of the current laws. U may get that problem like the one feller up by Augusta. Sherrif's Deputy took his gun even though the feller was carrying legal.



wow....you are so wrong...we have to be updated monthly on any change in firearm laws....


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 28, 2009)

robertyb said:


> Where in the 2nd Amendment does it say you can carry concealed weapons? I must have missed that part cause I bought a Ga. Firearms License so I can LEGALLY carry concealed.
> 
> 
> What is a "liscense" ?



"the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed"


----------



## ETK (Feb 28, 2009)

Amen.  Folks if we do not start realizing the radical fringe in control is now destroying our way of life it will be to late.  JOIN THE NRA NOW!!! Talk with anyone that will listen to you about every time the Goverment takes citizens guns bad things soon happen.


----------



## cook (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed"



nuff said


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't believe how many people that have no clue about the law are the first ones to give their opinion......and the dumbest answers.


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 1, 2009)

Fireman26 said:


> I bought mine last year and it cost me $47.75, *and you dont have to worry about where you take it, as long as its not a courthouse, federal or state building or a school.  *You can carry it in the airport, just not through the security checkpoint on the way to the gate.  Its a really good thing to have.  I only had to wait 2.5 - 3 weeks for mine, but there are record numbers applying for the GFL now so I couldnt tell you how long it would take.  The only problem I have had, and it really wasnt a problem, was when I walked into a restaurant where a good bit of deputies eat lunch.  He aproached me from behind, touched me on the shoulder and softly asked if I had a permit for what I was carrying.  I couldnt help but laugh a little, and I said yes.  He smiled and went back to his table to finish his lunch having never asked me to verify.  So the cops are on our side for the most part.  You might run into one occasionally that is a bit too big for his britches, but theyre pretty cool about it.  The main thing you have to worry about are the civilians.  Some of them will say something out loud about the fact that you are packing.  One lady told me how bad guns were and all they do is promote violence.  I laughed at her and told her not to worry, that if someone tries to cause harm to you while I am in your prescence, that I will NOT use my weapon to protect her.  She seemed to have a different attitude after that.  What the public doesnt understand is that there are alot of us out there that are willing to help protect them.  A good number of us are off duty law enforcement, fire department, EMS, corrections, etc...  Not only do I look at it as my right to bear arms, but as my duty to help protect the defenseless because not all of us can carry a cop in our pocket.
> Jason






 umm theres more places off limits than that, and McDonalds is the only place ever held on appeal to not be a "public gathering" The law is so vague, but it was written like that on purpose..


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 1, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed"






yes but as of now 2A doenst apply to the states, it hasnt been incorporated


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 1, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Uhhh, that's a little bit of stretch by the folks over at Georgia Carry.



thats really not a stretch http://www.georgiapacking.org/GaCode/?title=16&chapter=11&section=128

O.C.G.A. § 16-11-128
Carrying pistol without license

   (a) *A person commits the offense of carrying a pistol without a license when he has or carries on or about his person, outside of his home,* motor vehicle, or place of business, any pistol or revolver without having on his person a valid license issued by the judge of the probate court of the county in which he resides, provided that no permit shall be required for persons with a valid hunting or fishing license on their person or for persons not required by law to have hunting licenses who are engaged in legal hunting, fishing, or sport shooting when the persons have the permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted; provided, further, that the pistol or revolver, whenever loaded, shall be carried only in an open and fully exposed manner.




the law makes no exception for someone elses house, you must have a gun license to carry a handgun in your own yard


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow at the answers.
If you own, or you think you might own a handgun in the future, you need to join georgiacarry.org
We are a grass roots orginization intending to protect our rights not only as to the second amendment, but the rest as well.
For 15.00 a year, you will hardly receive any better repersentation. Yes, join and support the NRA, but also please join and support geogiacarry.org
For any laws and information go to georgiapaking.org
As far as any gun laws are concerned, PLEASE read for youselves, do not take the deffinitions of the law from others, after that if you have questions concernning the laws, then ask others their opinions on how the laws read. A lot of folks inturpret the laws different.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 1, 2009)

> the law makes no exception for someone elses house, you must have a gun license to carry a handgun in your own yard



Probably best that you continue to believe that.


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a GFL so its irrelevant to me, but in your yard it is required. 

outside of his home; literally means outside your home


----------



## Killdee (Mar 1, 2009)

rmodel65 said:


> i have a GFL so its irrelevant to me, but in your yard it is required.
> 
> outside of his home; literally means outside your home



So in that case it would be unlawful to carry it from your house to your truck where it would again be legal......


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 1, 2009)

Killdee said:


> So in that case it would be unlawful to carry it from your house to your truck where it would again be legal......





technically, the law is screwed up, unless you have a garage


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 3, 2009)

> So in that case it would be unlawful to carry it from your house to your truck where it would again be legal......



And then it would be illegal to take it from your truck to your place of business.



> technically, the law is screwed up, unless you have a garage



Again, probably best that you keep on thinking that.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Mar 3, 2009)

wow.  some of the responses on here are pretty disconcerting.

folks, get to know your gun laws and how they relate to you.  it is very important.  go to www.georgiapacking.org to find the gun laws with plain english interpretations and explanations of court decisions.

Woodsman69, I wholeheartedly agree with you that the 2A guarantees us this right, but unfortunately, I don't have the money to to hire a lawyer and take my case to the Supreme Court if I get arrested.  $39.99 and an hour or two is a small price to pay.  You might can get away with it in some rural places in the state, but you won't in the cities.  Inevitably, if you carry a gun, someone will see it and you will get hassled.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 3, 2009)

airgunner said:


> problem is the turn around time is or as far as i know used to be 8 or 9 months



Depends on the county.  I got mine a couple of months ago in Newton and it took 7 days.  I know there are some counties that are multiple month waits though.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 3, 2009)

MOST leos do NOT know the laws on this. Call around to different deps and ask. I did. The only one that had it right was the gsp! The sheriffs dep, the city cops in 4 differnt cities ALL gave differnt answers. The cops in quitman said you could but it had to be located where it would "take to complex moves to get to it". Of course the officer was unable to define "2 complex moves"


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted by airgunner
> problem is the turn around time is or as far as i know used to be 8 or 9 months



I applied for mine last Tuesday, and got it in the mail on Saturday. But I do live in a rural county.
Ken


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 3, 2009)

My father who resides in Jenkins got his the same day, if you dont have your license within 42 days GCO has instruction to find out why on their site IIRC


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 3, 2009)

applied for mine in Fulton County mid Jan. Still have not gotten it yet .


----------



## rmodel65 (Mar 3, 2009)

fishingtiger said:


> applied for mine in Fulton County mid Jan. Still have not gotten it yet .





http://www.georgiacarry.org/cms/georgias-carry-laws-explained/trust-but-verify/


----------



## jeepinitreal (Mar 3, 2009)

wow i cant believe this thread has gone the distance i feel alot safer knowin all you guys atleast want to carry a weapon . you know that north hollywood shoot out would have been over alot quicker down here !!!! we take care of our fellow man cause we have the means to do so . but everyone needs to be more active in local and state law makin procedures or we will lose em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FTS


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 3, 2009)

airgunner said:


> wow i cant believe this thread has gone the distance i feel alot safer knowin all you guys atleast want to carry a weapon . you know that north hollywood shoot out would have been over alot quicker down here !!!! we take care of our fellow man cause we have the means to do so . but everyone needs to be more active in local and state law makin procedures or we will lose em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FTS



That kind of statement is scary....the police don't want your help in a gun battle. They have no idea if you are a good guy or a bad guy......pull your gun out around a cop when he is involved in a gun fight and see what happens.....you become a statistic real quick. All we need is a cowboy attitude to set our gains back on gun laws. This ain't Dodge City and you ain't Wyatt Earp....I think Quigley said something similar.


----------



## speedy261999 (Mar 4, 2009)

mine only took 3 days to get


----------



## doublelungdriller (Mar 5, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> loaded?



what good is a unloaded gun


----------



## jeepinitreal (Mar 5, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> what good is a unloaded gun



i reacon you could throw it at em


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 5, 2009)

Renewed mine this year and it cost 39.50 and I received mine in 11 days.  Cherokee County


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 5, 2009)

Most every where the GFL's are coming back within a month and the price is the same in every county or at least should be.


----------



## badkarma (Apr 3, 2009)

I have asked several different LEOs (local sheriff and GA Troopers)questions about the gun laws.  First thing each of them did was laugh.  Then they didn't answer.  I said to each one that in my opinion the laws are written so vague as to leave it up to each LEOs interpretation based on the situation.  Each of them smiled and nodded hard.  It was almost like they were all told this same thing then also told not to ever say it out loud, but their eyes lit up when I said it for them.


----------



## Slingblade (May 27, 2009)

I carry a weapon to protect myself...not the public at large, I ain't no cop and ain't gonna try to act like one.


----------



## heavymetalhunter (May 28, 2009)

airgunner said:


> douglas county sheriffs office told me "as long as you are eligable for a cc permit


since there is no such thing in georgia im gonna have to stay away from them folks in douglas county.




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have had a CCP for about 30 years now and I recently talked a close friend and his wife to apply for theirs.
> 
> This was done in Augusta (Richmond County), Georgia.


how did you ever manage to get a CCP in georgia? it must really be a bummer for you to be stuck to concealing only. you should get a "georgia firearms license" someday, that way you can open carry if you want.


----------



## Holton (May 28, 2009)

I have no reason-desire to open carry in public.


----------



## firebiker (May 28, 2009)

*the arguments here are valid and need research but they are the least of our worries right now.
the new Mexican judge believes that the 2nd Amendment does not pertain to States so therefore local Government  which is States,counties,cities can ban firearms based on this.
We have a new war on our hands now gentlemen !*


----------



## Wide Earp (May 28, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I got a carry permit called the 2nd Amendment and I ain't never getting a "liscense" for something the constitution says I can do already!



this is so true it makes me feel warm and fuzzy!!!!!!!!!!
besides all mine [both] were turned in and melted down and made into costume jewelry


----------



## Rip Steele (May 30, 2009)

I have no need to open carry myself or should I say no desire too. I do have a GFL, but only to carry on other private property without problems. I fell that when I open carry I'm looked upon as a problem rather than a solution to a problem. If you know what I mean.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 30, 2009)

I don't have a problem carrying open in certain places and times. In fact I like the idea that I have the right to do so in my state. Just wish I didn't need a permit to do so...


----------



## Coastie (May 30, 2009)

airgunner said:


> problem is the turn around time is or as far as i know used to be 8 or 9 months



Unless something has changed drastically in the past year, mine took about 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Slingblade (May 30, 2009)

Mine only took about 4 days...it all depends on the county you're in and the probate court there.


----------

